# Mini M journal



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

(This was first posted on www.aquascapingworld.com but i post it here to)

Hi
Started my Mini M aquarium today.
Its my second planted tank and first time I use pressurised CO2.

Specifications:
Tank: 36x22x26 cm. Not ADA, but only difference is that there is no ADA logo.
Lightning: ADA Solar Mini M
Substrate: ADA AS Amazonia - 3 l.
Filter: Eheim 2211 with glass lily pipes (New Mini Outflow 9mm [NMO] - £21.99 : Aqua Essentials)
Hardscape: Two pieces of Red Moor wood and Mini Landscape rocks (I think you call it seiryu seki in the US) and ADA moss balls.
Fertilizers: Tropica plant nutrition+, presurissed CO2 system.
Plants: Weeping moss, fontinalis dalecarlica, staurogyne sp., downoi, Rotala sp. "green". R. sp. "nanjenshan", glosso or HC, R. wallichii and maybe Microsorum sp. "narrow" will be added soon.

I have no pics when its waterfilled because its a bit cloudy and "messy" know...
Please tell me what you think!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it will be awesome. What are your plans for livestock? Perhaps consider a black background?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Update!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

The dw really makes the arrangement special. I am jealous!


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for your comments. 
waterfaller1: I don´t want a black background on this tank. Will try to find some transperant white film or just white paper and use that as background.
The livestock will be shrimp and a small school of boraras or another small schooling fish.

Kakkoii: Patience It have to grow in a bit first.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I meant With water in it. It was a complement.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Heres a close-up of staurogyne sp. I´m not so good at photographing and the camera is crappy so the quality isn´t so good....









I won´t update with any full shots before it has grown in a bit and the water has cleared up, because it doesn´t looks so good know when the plants haven´t settled yet...


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

great start, I like your hardscape setup. Can't wait to see how this one grows in


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

looks very promising, I can't wait to see it full of water


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

With water








More plants will soon be added; Blyxa, riccia sp. "dwarf", R. wallichii, R. sp. nanjenshan and glosso.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW. I am surprised no one has even posted. The wood is amazing. I got to contact Aqua essentials. Isn't his name Richard? Also close ups would be nice for closer examination.

Can't wait to see it grow. I am a little jealous as I am so behind on my Mini M.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, red moor wood is really nice and those Richard sell looks to be of very good quality. The red moor wood I´ve bought from other places often have cut-off edges, but these haven´t.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Update:


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Critique is very welcome!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

That is a beautiful m you got there


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the scape now that I can see it pretty good now. The Mini Landscape rocks are a very nice touch as it looks like the "Tree" is growing out from inbetween. Also whats plants do you plan to use on the RedMoor wood? With that would I can imagine something like one of FAAO tanks with that mossy tree.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Great start! Keep us updated!


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Changed the position of the driftwood a bit...


----------



## Ivanmx (Jun 4, 2008)

i like the hardscape and the plants position!


when they develop it will be amazing!

keep us updated


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Ivanmx: Thank you! I hope it will look good when it grows in.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Changed the wood arangement today:


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Great hardscape, how do you like the Staurogyne sp. so far? It looks like a very interesting plant.


----------

